
Show HN: Fantasymath.com – math based, matchup specific fantasy football advice - peacetreefrog
Been working on this all offseason and wanted to post here with the kickoff of the NFL season.<p>www.fantasymath.com<p>In FF, the goal is to pick a lineup of players that outscore your opponent&#x27;s lineup. In real life, these players are often the same team&#x2F;playing each other, and so their performance is correlated (e.g. a QB throwing to a WR). The fantasymath.com model takes these correlations into account in order to give you a slight edge when setting your lineup (apart from that, the rankings are basically the &quot;fantasy consensus&quot; or wisdom of crowds, set to distributions).<p>Do everything on this myself. I&#x27;m a modeling guy by trade, and had to learn all the back and frontend stuff myself. The frontend is React + Redux.  Used the React framework Grommet, which I really like.<p>The backend is in Flask and Google App engine. Other really helpful things were Auth0 and Stripe.<p>Audience is hardcore Fantasy Footballer&#x27;s who are mostly interested in whatever edge they can get, so charge $40. Have a decent amount of subscribers, but definitely not enough to cover time spent (which is OK! have learned a ton).
======
johnrob
Very cool! You should add some sort of 'loading...' message when you submit
the demo - I initially thought I was back on the home page.

Also - it's probably a bit more work and/or more processing intensive, but it
would be very helpful to see the probability outcome in real time (as I move
players in/out).

